# Al final no me voy a Alemania



## Verräter

Hola;
¿Cómo sería la traducción correcta para esta frase?

"_Al final no me voy a Alemania el año que viene_"

He pensado en lo siguiente, pero mi nivel de alemán es bastante bajo:

"*Am ende, nächste Jahr fahre ich nicht nach Deutschland*"


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Verräter: 

Yo diría:

'Schließlich und endlich fahre ich nächstes Jahr nicht nach Deutschland.'
Oder noch besser:
'Jetzt fahre ich nächstes Jahr doch nicht nach Deutschland.'

Supongo que 'al final' en tu frase significa que al principio querías ir, que lo has pensado mucho, que más o menos habías decidido irte - y finalmente no puedes / quieres ... lo que sea. Si es así, puedes utilizar las traducciones que te he dado. 
Y a mí me parece más natural y exacta la segunda.


----------



## Verräter

Muchas, gracias.

Por cierto, ¿podrías decirme si la construcción que hice es cuanto menos correcta gramaticalmente?


----------



## muycuriosa

Verräter said:


> Por cierto, ¿podrías decirme si la construcción que hice es cuanto menos correcta gramaticalmente?


 
En cuanto a tu construcción sólo tendrías que corregir una cosa:
Tienes que poner el verbo en la segunda posición, después utilizar una inversión del sujeto y del verbo, porque en alemán es el verbo el que va en segunda posición en la frase.

Tu primera parte de la oración sería 'am Ende', la segunda debe ser el verbo, en tu caso 'fahre', y después del verbo el sujeto: aquí 'ich'. Y por eso también tienes que poner 'nächstes Jahr' después.

Por eso: '[lo que pones para 'finalmente'] + fahre + ich + nächstes Jahr nicht nach Deutschland.'

Tienes lo mismo en: Deswegen mag ich ihn nicht.
An diesem Ort gefällt es mir.
Da er zu spät kam, konnten wir nicht rechtzeitig anfangen.
Seinen Bruder finde ich wirklich unsympathisch.

'deswegen', 'an diesem Ort', 'da er zu spät kam', 'seinen Bruder' son una parte de la oración (ein Satzglied, eine Satzfunktion). Si una frase empieza con una de ellas, viene el verbo en segunda posición. Si la frase empieza con el sujeto, claro que también el verbo viene en segunda posición. (Pero eso en general no es un problema para nadie.)

Bueno, espero haberte ayudado un poco. Ojalá no haya complicado las cosas.

P.D. Si pudieras corregir mis errores, me harías un favor.


----------



## Verräter

A decir verdad, tu castellano es perfecto, veo muy lejano el día en que domine yo el alemán como tu mi idioma natal.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## muycuriosa

Muchas gracias, eres muy amable.

Y no te preocupes, es verdad que aprender un idioma en el país en el que no se habla (como lo hacemos) es muy difícil y que le falta mucho tiempo a uno, pero a mí sí me parece que progreso si estudio.


----------



## Verräter

Tomaré tu ejemplo para seguir progresando, es admirable. Un saludo.


----------

